# My scribbles



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I like them. :]


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks 
My boy Riley. Very happy with this one. Took me a while to get it right, his eye was off, but all good now.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are good! I like abstract art too it's so interesting!


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks 
This one was from yesterday. Non horsey but fun, took ages to get everything right. Can't wait for pay day, going to buy me a proper sketch pad LOL


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

That's really unique..I like it


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks muchly DustyDiamond! This is todays effort, I think I am improving but the eye on this one is out somehow and I have reworked it so many times but still not fixed grr. Excuse the thumb hehe


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I quiet like how the shading is coming along in the last pic  Keep it up!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol haah do me some!!!!

they are awesome


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go Can He Star. Far from perfect but I'm pretty happy with it, first time I've drawn hooves so don't laugh


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm can't find the edit button! Poor horsey doesn't have a tail, got a bit carried away and took the photo before drawing the tail. He does have a nice shadow so you can see there is meant to be a tail there though LOL


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

I love all of your drawings!


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Why thank you


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't done any for a couple of days but my daughter challenged me to draw a rearing horse, she knows I have troubles with drawing hooves! Anyway here it is, I can't resist a challenge. I like it considering it's my first rearing horse. Once again I would love some critics or tips (or more challenges), feel free to show/tell me where I am obviously missing the mark  thanks muchly.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

I think your work is amazing, it is so much better than I can do. And i think that for your first try at a rearing horse it is quite good.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

They say practice makes perfect, and you get better every time! Just keep at it, and you'll notice a huge difference. I can see one already! I really like them!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Your shading is great; I love the rearing horse.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I am improving just a little each time. I am having so much fun with it at the moment. :lol:
Twilight Arabians I saw a pic of your horse on the requests so decided to give it a go, hope you like 
I also decided to take progress photos in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

This last one is excellent! Very nice! Finally I found someone who draws my type of thing, like the tree with an eye on it... I have many weirdly abstract drawing just like that


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I love it!! Would you be interested in selling it to me? I'm in between jobs right now so I don't have much money but I would love it have it.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You keep getting better an better! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks DustyDiamond its great fun.

Twilight Arabians I can just send it to you if you PM me your address. I am just using a cheap scrap book to sketch in just now so it's not worth charging for 
Thanks for the great comments though.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

You mentioned somewhere on the first page about the eyes....I have sooooo much trouble with horse eyes! arghhhh


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to have trouble with the eyes too but they are getting better the more I practise LOL.

Here are a couple I got done today. I went and got some new pencils and charcoals to play with  The second horse was done over a couple of days, it doesn't show as much of the detail as I would have liked but it's not bad. My daughter picked up that he was a cremello straight away.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

The eyes on the last one are great!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you  
Here are a couple I was working on lately, I have so much problems with human facial features so I decided to take a picture of my own face and try to draw them, this was the result.

The dead tree I was trying to draw from the perspective of looking at it from almost directly under it. Not sure if I succeeded or not. The car is a ferrari fxx and was drawn because a friend of my husband asked me if I could draw cars, so I had a go. My daughter thinks it looks like a coffee maker LOL.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Been working on more this week. One I did special for HowClever but that one wont go up unless she wants to put it up after getting the original 
This one was done in about 45 mins using charcoal pencils, slowly becoming my favorite (the pencils that is). Inspired by a picture in a magazine but I have taken artistic license LOL. Hope you like.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, I have been busy again. I am expanding my mediums now and having some fun with it. Charcoals and graphite are still my favorite but I have been playing with pastels on black paper and doing different things with acrylics. Here are the latest, hope you like.


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

wow YOU ROCK I have some drawing I'll have to post.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Shelby 

Some from the last couple of days. The first one looks funny but it's my impression of the extended neck on the arab in the inhand show ring. The second was supposed to be my best friends horse but the eye position is wrong, so it turned into just a drawing LOL.


----------

